# 3-Speed Silver King Flo-Cycle???



## Brian R. (Nov 11, 2015)

I picked this up yesterday for $200 from a woman who rode it around Toronto, Canada (where I live) for the past 30 years. From what I saw in her garage I think it was her only bike. I've been reading the other Flo-Cycle threads to bring myself up to speed but still have many questions. Here is what I can describe about mine: round handlebars and fork stays; brace behind seatpost; fat rear fender stays; a slimmer rear reflector than I've seen on other Flo-Cycles; no kickstand; non-original saddle, broken speedometer; missing light; front tire is Made-in-USA Allstate (original tire?). And, most curiously, it has a 3-speed Sturmey Archer rear hub with internal brake - hand activated, not coaster-brake. The hub is asymmetrical so the left side spokes are shorter than the right. In all photos I've seen in various searches of Flo-Cycles, I've never seen one with a 3-speed cable. The woman I bought it from said she never changed anything on the bike. It's exactly as she bought it used 30 years ago. The rear rim matches the front rim, and both have the same amount of corrosion, which leads me to believe the rear hub was either sold new from Monark, or a dealer upgrade when new.

So here are my questions: Can anyone comment on why mine has a 3-speed hub, could it be a "Canadian model"? Is my bike a 1936 or 1937 model (or if you prefer, early production vs late production)? When did Monark stop making the Flo-Cycle? About how many were made and how many survive? Why does mine have a slimmer rear reflector than other Flo-Cycles? Where did the speedometer cable attach to the bike to measure speed? And finally, what are my chances of finding a streamlined saddle, correct speedometer, and correct headlight? Where is the best place to search for those parts? Thanks. Brian R. in Toronto.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 11, 2015)

WOW


----------



## larock65 (Nov 11, 2015)

Great find!


----------



## catfish (Nov 11, 2015)

Very nice find! Looks like someone customized it in the 70s. Most likely a bike shop.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 11, 2015)

That 3-speed rig looks early 1970s era to me from the clear plastic panel shifter you have.  The brake lever looks like a 1960s era Raleigh type. I think it would benefit from a little older style of shifter (metal faced type from the 1950s would work nicely). The frame design is great, and the drum on the back is a nice touch. The hub is probably a model AB and should have a date code on its shell. That would tell you the date of the customization. I'd clean and lube up this bike, and maybe get a little older (non-plastic face) shifter for it, then ride it. I prefer the Sturmey Archer hub over the single speed for riding purposes.


----------



## jkent (Nov 11, 2015)

The speedometer went through the hole in the truss rod on the left side and came back out down close to the front hub where it would have had the speedometer drive unit on the front wheel.
And if it was me I would try to reuse / rebuild the speedometer that is there.
I'm sure I don't have to tell you how good of a deal you got on that bike. Very desirable bike indeed.
If you do some research you will probably find that these bikes like other Silver Kings had issues with the frame cracking. This happens when to much weight was put on the bike like 2 kids at the same time as one would probably stand on the back somehow. or jumping the bike or dropping the bike on the ground and not using the kick stand. They did have problems, And were not built for strength but more for a very stream line look. and to be different 
(all aluminum). I could only dream of finding a flo cycle for $200.
Just the speedometer stem is worth twice that much. I'm very jealous.
JKent


----------



## rickyd (Nov 11, 2015)

Congratulations very nice bike with interesting history.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 11, 2015)

Very cool ass find there enjoy it!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 11, 2015)

That's amazing that it survived regular use for so long.  The hub is a Sturmey Archer drum brake 3 speed which I would say is definitely not original but very cool to have on there none the less.  I would just enjoy it as is. The correct light can be found on ebay occasionally for about 2-4 times what you paid and the seat will bring about 4-5 times your investment if and when they come up. You could dedicate the rest of your life to finding a better deal on an antique bike and not succeed.  Nice score.


----------



## Brian R. (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you for the replies! I am coming to the conclusion that both front and rear rims and hubs on this bike are not original. I suspect someone swapped out the rims because they wanted the 3-speed. I've noticed from photos of other Flo-Cycles that the rims have an angular raised section in the center of the rim, while my rims are rounded. Can someone tell me what the original hubs were for the Flo-Cycle? I want to keep my eyes open on Ebay for a correct pair of wheels. I can see that some Clipper Speedometers are available for 70 or 80 dollars. Perhaps it survived regular riding for so long because it was ridden by a slim woman. I weigh 180lbs - is there a danger I will crack the frame if I ride it?


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 11, 2015)

Ya wanna be checking wit Sheldon Brown's site to find that 3 speed, it looks like a mid to late 30's KT or KBC 3 speed. That' would put real good odds on, an as issued hub and rims on there. Or in the least, up-graded way back when, new or 40's verses that 60's looking switch on your bars:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/cribsheet_s-a-hubs.html


One of these, 3 speed internal brake hubs  quite possibly, worth more than ya paid fer da bike too:


----------



## STRADALITE (Nov 11, 2015)

The yellow Clipper speedometers that you can find on eBay are reproductions. There are a couple guys here on the Cabe that can restore yours. Check out these links.  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ocycle-Speedometer-Restoration-Stewart-Warner
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?18400-Speedometer-Restoration


----------



## kingsilver (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice bike !!! Amazing that there is no visual documentation on the assembly of these silver king durallium bikes.  Only 2 years '36 and '37. Rims should be lobdell 24' straight-side.  Usually hubs were new departure model d. 1937 has the rarer hex parts and retractable center stand. I don't think the '36 model had the tube bracket behind the seat mast. Is there a battery housing on the rear fender?  Good luck on your parts search.


----------



## jkent (Nov 11, 2015)

JKent


----------



## kingsilver (Nov 11, 2015)

Please don't lift the bike by the frame tube under the twin bars. When lifting the bike, i grab the casting below the seat. I've seen these bars slightly bent on some flo-cycles .


----------



## Brian R. (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks again everyone for the tips. Jeff54 thanks for the Sturmey Archer lead. The hub is stamped KB7 so this seems to be a hub from the 30s. Also, the logo says "Sturmey Archer Gears England" which is from 1935-1937 so it turns out this hub is right in the zone for being on the bike since new. Maybe the 7 in KB7 is the last digit in 1937? I had to use rust dissolving chemical to read the stamp on the front hub - it says New Departure Made in USA.


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 13, 2015)

Wow! Super cool bike! Those are the finds that keep us all looking!!! Joe


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 13, 2015)

Brian R. said:


> Thanks again everyone for the tips. Jeff54 thanks for the Sturmey Archer lead. The hub is stamped KB7 so this seems to be a hub from the 30s. Also, the logo says "Sturmey Archer Gears England" which is from 1935-1937 so it turns out this hub is right in the zone for being on the bike since new. Maybe the 7 in KB7 is the last digit in 1937? I had to use rust dissolving chemical to read the stamp on the front hub - it says New Departure Made in USA.




That's cool that the hub is as old as the bike! I'd still be surprised if it left the factory like that but all the more reason to leave it be.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 13, 2015)

Brian R. said:


> Thanks again everyone for the tips. Jeff54 thanks for the Sturmey Archer lead. The hub is stamped KB7 so this seems to be a hub from the 30s. Also, the logo says "Sturmey Archer Gears England" which is from 1935-1937 so it turns out this hub is right in the zone for being on the bike since new. Maybe the 7 in KB7 is the last digit in 1937? I had to use rust dissolving chemical to read the stamp on the front hub - it says New Departure Made in USA.




It is believed to be a 1937 hub, the predecessor of the AB. and whoa, slow down there, prob got nickel plating and you don't want to put harsh chemicals on it or you'll peal it off. It's rare and found on various European  and English empire country exports. It seems to be found, usually, on lightweight bikes which would have  1 3/8 rims and tires. Discovering it on a heavyweight sized bike is likely, super rare, indicating, high odds it was adapted to the fatter rims. And yet, what heavy weight came out with it? I'd expect an adaption as new to have used original type rims. And wonder, what the heck bike that hub was originally put on because, if those were adapted, why in heck wasn't the types peps believe to be original not used. Hence, them rims might be originally built on a heavy weight by who knows who? 

Personally, I'd leave those rims on it and give em a nice clean up, {complete disassembly},  with Oleic acid {do not use it on aluminum parts}. A lot of work but it's so special it's worth it. Moreover I'd be disassembling every tiny part on that bike, not simply for restoration but,  to get familiar with it. 

Google "KB7 hub" and "sturmey-archer KB7" there's a lot of info. 


And,, maybe your Gear control lever is 30's too, surprising, 1935 style has the same type of size and angles to them as do later 3 speed switches,  I found this @ http://sturmey-archerheritage.com/index.php?page=history-detail&id=46

 and says they're 1935;


----------



## zephyrblau (May 15, 2016)

searching for something else this came up... and given that Silver Kings are one of my all time faves I can say is you hit a home run! 
not sure what else to add that hasn't been stated already. interesting data point; the wide rear fender brace is typically associated w/ a '37 model.  is there a casting just aft of the bottom bracket for mounting a butterfly type stand ?
finally, please consider posting this to the thread titled "calling all Silver King collectors" 
again, nice score.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 15, 2016)

Their website is wrong, even if it has really nice pictures. In 1937, the correct shifter would be the quadrant type at the far left with the black paint. The striped type would be 1940s. The two handlebar shifters are 1950s.

The first modern handlebar shifter was the long lever model (1938-48). There was also a very early "barrel" handle bar shifter in the early 1900s, but that's a different period all together.










Jeff54 said:


> It is believed to be a 1937 hub, the predecessor of the AB. and whoa, slow down there, prob got nickel plating and you don't want to put harsh chemicals on it or you'll peal it off. It's rare and found on various European  and English empire country exports. It seems to be found, usually, on lightweight bikes which would have  1 3/8 rims and tires. Discovering it on a heavyweight sized bike is likely, super rare, indicating, high odds it was adapted to the fatter rims. And yet, what heavy weight came out with it? I'd expect an adaption as new to have used original type rims. And wonder, what the heck bike that hub was originally put on because, if those were adapted, why in heck wasn't the types peps believe to be original not used. Hence, them rims might be originally built on a heavy weight by who knows who?
> 
> Personally, I'd leave those rims on it and give em a nice clean up, {complete disassembly},  with Oleic acid {do not use it on aluminum parts}. A lot of work but it's so special it's worth it. Moreover I'd be disassembling every tiny part on that bike, not simply for restoration but,  to get familiar with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaxGlide (May 16, 2016)

If that's $200 Canadian that's like $49 US by the way!


----------

